
Soliton - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soliton
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"In mathematics and physics, a soliton or solitary wave is a _self-
reinforcing_ wave packet that maintains its shape while it propagates at a
constant velocity. Solitons are caused by a cancellation of nonlinear and
dispersive effects in the medium. (The term "dispersive effects" refers to a
property of certain systems where the speed of the waves varies according to
frequency.) Solitons are the solutions of a widespread class of weakly
nonlinear dispersive _partial differential equations_ describing physical
systems."

